# Monofilament VS flourocarbon?



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Can someone please hep me with the pros and cons of these lines? I mean knot tying, thicknes of Diameter in the same lb of test, memory, casting ability. I use 100% flourocarbon and I have a big problem with knots and tangles. Is there really a big difference?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Have you tried braided? I just bought some spider wire for the first time in years and I was pretty impressed with my first outing with it. The next outing wasn't as nice though. Micro braids are really strong, no memory, and quite thin in diameter, but they tend to stick together on the spool after getting wet a few times.

My experience with fluoro isn't too pretty. I think I just got some bad spools because the rest of the world seems to like it.

Mono has too much memory, usually. After respooling a reel, I expect a couple of tangles, but I really like tying knots with mono. I have more confidence in my mono knots.

There's always a trade off somewhere.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Give P-line flouroclear a try. You won't be dissappointed. Mono has too much memory for my liking. Braided, I have nothing good to say about braided line except that it has very low memory. Unless your in deep water, or using a topwater lure, I would stay away from it because braided is too visible. If your into bass fishing and finesse presentations, I guarantee that mono and flouro will outperform the braided line. Also knots slip too easily on the braided and it will really tick you off when you have a big fish on and the knot slips.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Flourocarbon is usually stiffer than mono, depending on brand and lb test. For this reason I dont use Flouro on spinning tackle...it's just too stiff IMO. I have used line as heavy as 14lb Flouro on casting tackle with no problems. Good knot strength, castability, abrasion resistence. Fortunately there is an alternative...hybrid lines. I have said it before, for spinning tackle I only use P-Line Evolution. It's a mono that has a flouro coating but limp and smooth with exceptional knot strength. The only negative about P-Line is it sinks so it's not good at all for topwater baits. If you are only using spinning tackle and like to throw topwater then Yozuri Hybrid, Stren Easy Cast, and Suffix Elite are just fine.

At the end of last year I spooled half my rods with Suffix Siege and liked it. Now all of my casting rods are now spooled with Suffix Siege and l my spinning rods are spooled with P-Line Evolution.

HockeyMan


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Have you tried braided? I just bought some spider wire for the first time in years and I was pretty impressed with my first outing with it. The next outing wasn't as nice though. Micro braids are really strong, no memory, and quite thin in diameter, but they tend to stick together on the spool after getting wet a few times.


I destroyed all the eyelets in a rod with braided line, it wore grooves right through them fighting salmon.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We use P-pro super braid with no problems. Also rods with Fiji guides are a must...we have no problems with this line what's so ever. Has no memory, virtually no line twist when trolling using a ball bearing snap swivel, we use bait casters and it casts fantastic without any rod snags. Allows us to get the TM into the boat with no problems at all. :wink: :wink:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I like to use the Mono line on my spin reels when Im casting alot. I like to stay with the cheap trilene XL smooth cast in 6lb. I have never really had any problems with it in the past. I like to use fireline supermono on my bass rods and ice fishing set ups when im hoping to hook up with a big fish. I think I talked to you the other day at sportsmans when you were looking at line. I just saw your jordanelle post & the guy there looked exactly like you if not :lol:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

There appears to be a good article on this subject in In-fisherman this month. I would say that the Yoruzi hybrid(6lb) I got is definately not what I was looking for(smooth and precise casting on the small rivers). I might just strip it and put it on one of the bigger rod/reels I have and try that Pline I picked up and then it might just be back to mono if that dont work out.


----------

